# Bubble in Kitchen Floor... what to do?



## Chris28210 (Oct 8, 2011)

OK guys, I have a really bizarre situation that I definitely could use some advice on. Basically, near my refrigerator going toward my dining room area, I have a big puffy bulgelike bubble in my floor. I thought it was possibly just air that had gotten under the floorboard, so I just tried smashing it down with my foot. Evbery time I do this, it seems to go down, but then reappear in another place about 2 or 3 inches away from where it used to be. Firstly, what would you all say are the odds (though I don't normally put odds on things,) that it's actually water dammage, not trapped air? 
secondly, I'm not a handyman by any stretch. I'd not know a hammer from a rench. LOL
! What's the best way to determine the issue and get it fixed? Should I call the Home-owner's Association Maintanance being I rent? My landlord keeps saying she'll call, but then as usual, she never does.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

If this is a rental it is up to the owner to fix the problem. 

What you did not mention is the floor covering.....carpet or linoleum?? If you are chasing "bubbles" it sounds like linoleum. The other factor will be the actual floor or underlayment....is the structure on a concrete slab or is the floor constructed out of wood??


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

You as a tenant are not permitted to do anything beyond very basic maintenance, like tightening a loose knob, change a light bulb.

It is up to the rental company to fix. Keep copies/records of what you sent to them/told them.

BG


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

If you landlord has no issues with your fixing things, and it is a linoleum issue.
If in doubt, ask!

Often the bubbles can be cured with an exacto knife and a syringe filled with glue.

How it is done is completely dependent on the pattern of the linoleum.
With luck, it has some form of pattern.

By pressing on the bubble gently, see which way that it seems to want to lay back down, for future knowledge.

Once this is found, use the syringe to poke holes into the floor, preferably in a grout line of the pattern, or somewhere that will not be seen. Do this in a few different areas, for proper glue distribution. ALWAYS clean the needle before making a new hole.

At this point you are commited, thus the reason for understanding how the tile will best go back down.

Carefully work the tiledown, towards the final point. At he final point, slit the tile, as little as possble, 1/8 inch may be plenty. This will allow for the air to escape. Be sure to inject a bit of glue at the slit, to ensure mating.

Dependant on the tile, attempt to find glue that is similar in color to the tile, clean as quickly as possible, once the tile is pressed down.

Ordinarily, it is very hard to locate the holes used for the repair, and the glue helps to ensure that the hole is filled and not susceptable to leaking.

Obviously, create the smallest slit possible, in the least conspicuous area, such as in a grout line, or seem. Final grooming of the slit can be done with the exacto blade if necessary.


----------

